# Growing plants indoors



## Shell99 (Nov 28, 2014)

I had already posted in two other sections with questions regarding our home renovation. I am in the final stage of interior designing for our house at Toronto. I have made designs for bedrooms and kitchen are all covered now only there is the living room. Me and DH had previously planned to place a huge decorative lamp on one corner of the living room. But the one we wanted went out of stock and the other ones we saw does not suit the house, either the design looks out of place or the size isn’t correct. So DH suggested that we place a indoor plant growing system there instead, an innovative product design like this http://www.sparkinnovations.com/hydroponic-tower/


----------



## Lexxycon (Nov 29, 2014)

This is really slick! I might try something like this. (We are currently limited to growing lettuce and cool weather vegetables on our sun porch, which can get as low as 35 degrees and up to 70 in the winter).


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

Such a great idea by your husband. We also have growing plants such as aloe Vera, Chrysanthemum and snake plant in our house, as suggested by my mom. We just put them on the open windows, on the corners and one on the coffee table.


----------



## Shell99 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for replying. Yes, even our parents said that it is a good idea. Most probably we will go ahead with this one.


----------

